# Gulf News Subscription Discount



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

The regular price for 1 year subscription of gulf news is aed400. Any idea where I can find it cheaper/discount?

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The daily price is 3 dhs ~= 1100 a year, 
i doubt you are going to find a paper as thick as Gulf News for less than roughly a dirham a day (even if you dont read most of the supplements)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

400 Dhs is already a discounted price. IN addition you get a couple of discount booklets as well which is quite useful (I just forget the name of the two THICK booklets)


----------

